# Musical Instruments Part 2



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the help but I've given up on the guitar







I was a bit down as I was on a mission to be able to play, but my stubby digits have beaten me. No way can I span the kneck, after weeks of straining, knuckle ache, stress, shouting at the kids and kicking kickstart I have accpeted defeat







I even bought a childs slim knecked acoustic, but that was too wide, my 9 year old is now using that and can reach easily, oh the shame!

Anyway I went to Woods music shop in Bradford today and simply asked "What is the best instrument for a guy with at best, a 3" digit?(







), no go on the trumpet, saxophone, piano, valve instruments? forget them, the cheeky ******* suggested a recorder







I gave up, then on leaving I spotted it, a drum kit







Never crossed my mind, I can't believe it, I am overcome with joy, first lesson is on Thursday afternoon, can't wait


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fantastic.

Mind you you know what they say about drummers don'y you!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Mind you you know what they say about drummers don'y you!


 Actually I don't







Is it something to do with their fingers being in multiple inverse proportion to their knobs?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was thinking about what do you call the lazy long haired slob with no musical ability that hangs around with rock bands..... the drummer!

I'm sure it isn't true.









As for the size of your appendages I think Mrs F should be the judge of that!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

Not another bloody drummer!









My middle son has a full size kit up in the house and he can't play them quietly.









Sounds OK though when my youngest starts jamming with him on the guitar.

Drums always seems like an excercise in dexterity between feet and hands to me.

Good luck with it Mark.

BTW Have you tried the Harmonica? Really like Blues style harp.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

go to e-boy and pick up a Rolf Harris Stylophone .... all your musical problems and asperations solved in one go


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

PG...........

Your remark about drummers was not nice. I demand you apologize before a photo of the best drummer in the world!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Notice though he is sitting down,and it looks like the others next to him are standing up


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whos that then....................









This is the best drummer....

































Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Animal


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

neil said:


> Not another bloody drummer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Spooky Neil, my partner said the very same today, could be tempted


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Neil,I can play the harmonica,still learning though.Bending notes is a killer on the tongue


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

The others are sat(I think) just a bit higher.

The man in question is Mikkey Dee from Motorhead


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Neil,I can play the harmonica,still learning though.Bending notes is a killer on the tongue


 Funny I tried that as well,

Alex, Mrs R will be grateful for all the tounge exercising, trust me


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

